
Current most popular idea, proposed on the global virtual hackathon - merkleme
https://hack.ether.camp/#/idea/solidifier---formal-verification-of-solidity-programs
======
chacha11
This is something smart contracts really need. Had this been in place during
the DAO creation $150,000,000 may not have been stolen. I don't think code can
ever be truly 'bug free' but this would make it a damn sight safer.

~~~
HairyGing3r
If they can get this thing to work it will have an amazing impact on future
development in the field of cryptocurrencies.

------
lamalama
Quoting Balaji S. Srinivasan

"Thesis: the only things you want in a blockchain language are tools to update
distributed state. Everything else should be outside."

